# Beer of the day



## bwester (Aug 18, 2007)

Today I'm drinking Hobgoblin, an excellent beer for those who are fond of dark English Ales. Very similar to Newcastle or Samual Smith's nut brown ale.

anyone else??


----------



## practicallyostensible (Aug 18, 2007)

Anchor Steam (my favorite)


----------



## bwester (Aug 18, 2007)

good call


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Aug 18, 2007)

I love anything by Stone Brewery....their IPA is the best IPA I've tried....but my favorite of all is Arrogant Bastard ale...("You're not worthy..."). Take care, Eric


----------



## kentuckiense (Aug 18, 2007)

Dogfish Head 90 Minute Imperial IPA.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 19, 2007)

A man is sitting in a bar having quite a few. The bartender walks aver and says, "trying to drown your troubles? You know, it doesn't work." The man responds, "I'll say, I can't get my wife near the water."


----------



## ScottMcC (Aug 19, 2007)

I'm on a new personal quest to drink every different kind of beer I can find. So each time I buy beer, it has to be something I haven't ever tried before (provided it's available, that is). Should take me a good year before I even exhaust the supermarket selections.


----------



## Heather (Aug 19, 2007)

Anchor Liberty. 
Harpoon IPA
Alaskan Smoked Porter (try finding that one!)

oh, and Ace Pear Cider. 

Wish I could still drink beer. It aggrevates my allergies. :sob:


----------



## Rick (Aug 19, 2007)

ScottMcC said:


> I'm on a new personal quest to drink every different kind of beer I can find. So each time I buy beer, it has to be something I haven't ever tried before (provided it's available, that is). Should take me a good year before I even exhaust the supermarket selections.



You may need to go on a quest to the "Owl's Nest" (I believe that's the place) in New Mexico. Heading east out of Scircoro. Kind of a biker bar when I was there, and walls lined with bottles and cans of virtually every beer known to mankind. They were also the blue ribbon chili burger winners for several years in a row.


----------



## Heather (Aug 19, 2007)

Rick said:


> You may need to go on a quest to the "Owl's Nest" (I believe that's the place) in New Mexico. Heading east out of *Socorro*. Kind of a biker bar when I was there, and walls lined with bottles and cans of virtually every beer known to mankind. They were also the blue ribbon chili burger winners for several years in a row.



DUDE! OMG! 

Best Green Chile Burger EVER! 

Too funny that you know of that place! Rick! What were you doing heading east out of Socorro? My honey did his internship at the VLA the summer before we met, and one of the first trips we took when I joined him 2 years later in NM was down to the El Malpais National Park by way of the Owl Bar and Grill.

It's in San Antonio.


----------



## streetmorrisart (Aug 19, 2007)

Anything from Bell's is spectacular...Oberon is among the more unique brews they produce. Schlafly produces some nice ones too, but they'll never beat Bell's in my book.


----------



## Rick (Aug 19, 2007)

Heather said:


> DUDE! OMG!
> 
> Best Green Chile Burger EVER!
> 
> ...



Is El Malpais the place with all the lava fields? That's what our destination was that day. I was in Socoro (thanks for the spelling help) in the late 80's visiting a paleontologist friend teaching at the Bomb Institute in Socoro. He wanted to buy some Leopard Geckos I was producing at the time. He gave us quite the science tour of NM and sampled many chili burgers (and much beer) in several places. Besides the Owl Bar and Grill we also stopped at this crazy mega rock shop and rattlesnake pit. The owner was wild, but had a wealth of accurate information on the geology and herpetofauna of NM. 

One of my favorite trips ever.


----------



## Heather (Aug 19, 2007)

Cool! I knew there had to be a certain reason - people don't just vacation in Socorro without a special purpose.  Yes, El Malpais ("the badlands") is the lava fields. The tubes are so cool, great unique flora there also. We always took visiting friends there as it was fairly close to ABQ as far as parks went.


----------



## Rick (Aug 19, 2007)

Heather said:


> Cool! I knew there had to be a certain reason - people don't just vacation in Socorro without a special purpose.  Yes, El Malpais ("the badlands") is the lava fields. The tubes are so cool, great unique flora there also. We always took visiting friends there as it was fairly close to ABQ as far as parks went.



Are you familiar with the rock shop I was talking about? I think the owner was Sam Smith (very desert rat). He had a National Geographic article written about him in the 60's for collecting rattlesnakes for the roundups in Las Vegas. He also owned the mountain property that the Geo Institute kids would mine for their geo field trips.

Crazy guy but full of info.


----------



## Heather (Aug 19, 2007)

Nope. I'll ask Gary though, he lived in Socorro that summer he worked at the VLA so he might have been there. ((I love those physicists and their naming strategies, "Very Large Array"? Could't they come up with something a little more clever?) By the way, for those of you who are wondering what the VLA is, it's the satellite station for the National Radio Astronomy Observatory (NRAO) that was featured a lot in the movie "Contact".) 

G has some really good stories from that time. One of his jobs was to take people on tours of the observatory and they had a station (like you would have in a park with plastic bags you could use to pick up your dog's business) where you could pick up a canvas bag at the beginning of your tour, so that you'd be equipped to remove any rattlesnakes that you came across on your tour. 

My other favorite was, being the average college student, he didn't clean behind his bed all summer, and when he went to move out, he discovered he'd been living with a family of black widow spiders behind his bed. (((shudder)))

I loved and miss New Mexico. Certain things there were very cool. I do not miss the roaches, or the lack of city planning. I've heard they've improved on the latter. I miss the food like CRAZY and have people lined up to send me green chile this year. Gary used to be on the MIT recruiting list for UNM but hasn't been in a couple years.


----------

